# Yuxin 4x4 transformation



## Dadd (Jan 18, 2016)

So I've had my Yuxin for a while and I see that it has some problems.
Inner layers too slow
corner cutting
tensions
very generic
idk....


Well, after like 400-500 solves, I decided that I should probably mod it.

So heres what I did in order:
Sanded down all edges and centers
broke in
lubed pieces
broke in
tensioned
awesome cube

So breaking it down:
I sanded the edges and centers with medium grit sandpaper, giving the cube a MUCH faster feel. I think the centers were effected more, making the inner layers speed up.
I broke it in a bit and it started to get really nice
I lubed it to change the feel, making it a bit smoother on the inner layers and somewhat on the outer layers.
It took about 2 hours to fully break in the lube. Now, the cube had a really good performance.
However, it was a bit off on the tensions. Some sides too tight, some sides too loose. So I tensioned it, and now there are no locks or pops. Corner cutting is just below 45, and reverse is about 1/3 of a cubie.


Now, the cube is really nice and is almost half the price of the AoSu. I feel no need to get any other 4x4s unless a major breakthough in hardware happens. This cube is smooth, fast, stable and has great corner cutting.
I think this mod really works and will transform your Yuxin.

This is dropping me about 10 seconds in my avg.

*P.S. During this process, I never had to take the cube apart and only once did a small internal pop out before I tensioned it, so no assembly is required.*


----------



## Marcos Gaudens (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds kewl. Im glad mine was already good.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 18, 2016)

Thats how my YuXin was out of the box, fast on all layers, nearly 45 degree corner cutting and 1/3 cubie reverse. Plastic lottery? i guess


----------



## Dadd (Jan 18, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Thats how my YuXin was out of the box, fast on all layers, nearly 45 degree corner cutting and 1/3 cubie reverse. Plastic lottery? i guess



Yeah, stock tensions can change it all. :confused:
I guess the feel is way more like an AoSu now.


----------

